# CS Demos



## twoo (16. November 2005)

Also ich bin recht neu auf dem gebiet der Videoprodukte... und ich würde gerne wissen mit welchen programmen ich Counterstrike demos in z.B. AVI format bekomme, oder sonst ein brauchbares video format. 

 greez twoo

 PS:  Falls ihr noch ein paar gute Tuts für Sony Video Vegas wisst dann immer her damit


----------



## -Alex- (18. Oktober 2006)

Hi du  ,

nach langer Zeit habe ich eine Antwort für dich  .

Es gibt mehrere möglichkeiten dies zu machen.

1. Die sehr viel speicherplatz benötigt und viel Arbeit

2. Die bisschen Speicherplatz benötig und sehr einfach ist  .

____________________________________________________________________

1.
Das mache ich nie so, aber wenn du es so machen willst gebe ich dir hier einen Link, wo du es gut nachgucken kannst.
http://www.cs-expert.de/cs_video_tutorial.php

2.
Du lädst dir Frap runter und dann nimmst du irgendeine Demo von dir und gibts in der Console "ingame" viewdemo hier der demoname.
Kann kannst du beliebig in der Demo rumswitchen und aufnehmen
Fraps würde ich auf 50 fps setzen .

Bei der Demo bei Frap is ja oben immer diese Werbung, die bekommst du mit Sony Vegas weg, indem du rechtsklick auf den Videoschnitt klickst und dann auf "Video Event Pan/Crop" dann kannst du da nach deinem Geschmack alles einstellen.

MFG
Alex


----------

